# Where did all the convertible/manual 1's and 2's go?



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

The used car market is crazy right now; I thought I could pick up a (relatively) cheap stick droptop for summer, but there is hardly anything out there, and no new inventory. Does BMW have the same chip shortage in Germany? I've been looking daily for a 1,2, or 3 vert with stick, but slim pickings out there. . .


----------

